
Our Security, Our Rights - doener
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/12/12/our-security-our-rights/
======
doener
"Please complete the survey and let the Canadian government know you’re not
willing to weaken your security or give up your privacy. The opportunity to
provide feedback ends on Thursday, December 15th."

[https://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/cnt/cnslttns/ntnl-
scrt/thm09-...](https://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/cnt/cnslttns/ntnl-
scrt/thm09-en.aspx)

